# Cocky Sod!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Town foxes are so cocky, I'd like to see him pull that stunt with Jade when she was in her pomp! Talk about her tearing him a new one!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

wow that was something...lol it almost seemed like a pet...lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It almost seemed to want to give him more pets....


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

thats what i was thinkin. the poodle or whatever it was was in heat...lmao wouldnt that be a cross????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fluffy's owner would be cross I bet.

They should be slapped for naming a dog like that spike ! Bait would be more fitting, or soon to be poo, or poosoon...Yeah I like that one it has a certain ring to it....


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

lol maybe he should have left her out and took the fox home...lmao


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> lol maybe he should have left her out and took the fox home...lmao


they would have been better off if they would have done that.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I also thought that it looked like the fox wanted something more like the poodle was in heat or something.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Bait would be more fitting, or soon to be poo, or poosoon...Yeah I like that one it has a certain ring to it....


That works for me also.......lol


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Easy on the poodle bashing. LOL Best squirrel dog I ever hunted with was my moms poodle.But she was a mean ol b.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The fox isn't looking to mate with the dog its just being a typical opportunistic town fox!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks to be the fox has lived around people and isn't afraid at all. We used to have back home that would sleep on top of our round bales while the horses would eat around it. Next thing you know it was sleeping on our porch ! Funny little critters.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

Wish it was that easy here...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Ethan said:


> Wish it was that easy here...


Buddy thats a town fox not a wild out in the countryside fox! The fox is one of the most difficult animals over here to hunt.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems to be the hardest critter for me to see here, Ive gotta tighten up


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Fox was well fed; Tea and crumpets, no doubt. Very proper.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bones, you mentioned a fox sleeping on your porch and that reminded me of a story from Camp Grayling. A friend of mine who is in the Army National Gaurd was telling me that they used to feed a fox every night. They were posted at the enterance to the base and if they waited to long to feed it he would just sit in the doorway waiting to be fed. It eventually wondered into the little shack looking for his handout I guess. He said it was very tame. You're right they can be funny little critters.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're quick to warm up to people if food is involved. My neighbor had a pet red she rehabilitated. Unfortunately the coyotes got it while it was playing in the barn yard. Broad daylight. He was really nice and friendly. Of course he was raised from a kit.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

The movie," The Grizzly Man" had a scene that the film maker/narrator/fool had taught wild reds to play with tennis ball. One, that he named Spirit stole his hat and went down the den hole. It was quite funny.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Had a few as pets when I was little. We let a local zoo have them for the summer and someone shot em and took em in the middle of the night. That was in the 80's when the fur prices were up there.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is messed up. People still pull that kind of crap. Lots of road hunters around here. Drive around and when they see a yote or a fox in someones field. Shoot em and leave em. I've already put the word out to guys I know who do it that if I catch them in the act THEY'LL have to call the officers to save their butts. Poachers are nothing to me. Below the dirt I walk on.


----------

